# How much HOK i need



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello everyone  

I want to put on my Lack this paint:










This is UK09 over BC03 (UK09 Organic Green over BC03 Galaxy Grey ).

1. How many coats of bc03 and how many of bc03 i need for effect like this?
2. How many litters (.. OZ's  ) i need to paint full size '83 Caddy Sedan DeVille ?
My roof will be not paint.
I want to paint ALL addition the roof. So under the hood, wheel arches, boot also will be green candy  

Thanks for help


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Nobody ? :uh:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

do a test panel dude. you gotta calculate how much your gonna use by what effect you wanna achieve. testing it on a panel is the only way. unless you can find somone on here that already done this color scheme and can gestamate for you.


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks.
You have right .. but I live in Poland .. and i have to know how many oz of candy, basecoat, clear, etc i have to bought.. because shipment from US to PL is expensive and time-consuming .. 
On HOK web site is "6 Kandy coats sprayed over BC03 - Galaxy Grey"
So i need some like 2 coats of galaxy grey + 6 (maybe 7 .. for safety) coats of Candy.
But I do not know how much I need to paint my cadillac


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Mar 25 2011, 07:52 AM~20176296
> *Thanks.
> You have right .. but I live in Poland .. and i have to know how many oz of candy, basecoat, clear, etc i have to bought.. because shipment from US to PL is expensive and time-consuming ..
> On HOK web site is "6 Kandy coats sprayed over BC03 - Galaxy Grey"
> ...


3 qts of base and gallon of green, mixxed you should have enough


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Really just enough?
If i will buy "Kosmic Kolor urethane enamel Kandy" i dont need to buy Intercoat Clear? or Will I have to be diluted in any proportion (eg 50/50)?

Could anyone of you give me 5 minutes and transcribe exactly how much I need? I'm talking about a complete package.
Candy, base, clear, catalyst, reducers, etc..
So with the margin. In order not to run out of paint

Thanks 
:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Mar 25 2011, 09:24 AM~20176410
> *Really just enough?
> If i will buy "Kosmic Kolor urethane enamel Kandy" i dont need to buy Intercoat Clear?  or Will I have to be diluted in any proportion (eg 50/50)?
> 
> ...


just up your order by a quart or so so you dont run out!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Mar 25 2011, 08:12 AM~20176377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Base 1:1 3qts paint 3 qts reducer< have to buy a gallon
Makes 1.5 gallons sprayable

Candy 2:1:1 Gallon candy, 1 part reducer and 1 part hardener 
2 qts reducer and hardener, makes 2 gallons sprayable

no intercoat needed. there is a how to above pinned topic.


Or you can do a black base do kbc organic green over black, less materials same color so to say...


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Really same color? :wow: 
And what with Katalyst?
Thanks man.

And how would look if I wanted to add a green and gold flakes to the paint?
To which coats i have to add, and in what quantities?
Do I need to polish then lacquer after each coat?

Which clear of HOK will be best for damn deep effect and really pretty "life paint" ?
1. kosmic acrylic urethane clear
2. kosmic acrylic urethane custom clear
3. kosmic acrylic urethane flo-clear

and what id difference?
so how many clear i need? A one gallon? some more to clear?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Mar 25 2011, 11:48 AM~20177628
> *Really same color?  :wow:
> And what with Katalyst?
> Thanks man.
> ...


BOTH 1:1 BASE AND REDUCER NO HARDENER... THEN CLEAR OF YOUR CHOICE 

AS PER FLAKES DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU SHOOT, EFFECT YOU WANT TO ACHEIVE...

AS PER CLEAR, EACH SERVES A PURPOSE, HOK SPEC SHEETS TELL YOU WHAT THEY ARE... 


ARE YOU DOING THIS YOURSELF OR DO YOU HAVE A PAINTER..


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Some work i will do myself, some work will do my painter.
But he wasn't painting any candy yet ...

As per flakes, i want effect like this 










+ this effect of flakes (on photo is lime green flakes on brown. I want gold&green flakes)


photo of this post) is organic green over galaxy grey? or over some dark silver?
If this green candy from this '63 impala (first
Damn.... or mayme this will too much..
Maybe i will try this green candy over galaxy grey + some pretty gold leafs etc.
:biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

why buying it in the us and not europe or germany? u can use every basecoat from a painter arround ur city and only put candy on it!!

take a HOK testcard with that grey color with u and go to a painter in town and let him mix that color for u!

if u need help with candys lmk i work at a custom painter and can get that stuff


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks BigJoker
I'v seen few candy paint. Few of them was perfect but few was looking like some cheap pearl work ;-) So i want to do it perfect, on best suff.
SUer. I can buy it in UK or DE but first i wanna know what i want, what i neeed etc


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah true but there is no need for HOK basecoats u can use every basecoat


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok.. but hok basecoat will not much more expensive than some "normal"
Last year i bought green candy in Poland (is some import from Germany) i dont know what is this .. 
I put it on my switchbox (over silver) + gold & green flakes. But effect is not this which i want. It's not enaugh deep.



Maybe i will try some like this but on HOK candy and basecoat middle of this silver and dark galaxy grey.
When i put flakes to every coat of candy i have to polish after next coat?
Whats the difference beween auto paint flakes (3oz HOK coast some like 220$) and some mini flake for ... nails? :biggrin: (price - 5$ per 3oz ) :biggrin: 
This flakes on my switchbox are for nails ..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Mar 25 2011, 05:38 PM~20180716
> *Ok.. but hok basecoat will not much more expensive than some "normal"
> Last year i bought green candy in Poland (is some import from Germany) i dont know what is this ..
> I put it on my switchbox (over silver) + gold & green flakes. But effect is not this which i want. It's not enaugh deep.
> ...


the effect your trying to get like that vw from the looks of it looks like green ice pearl over a brown 

you wont get that effect from flake


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

the deepness of the candy depends on how much layers of candy u use too!!

u cant polish the layers of candy or u will get differnd spots with differend shades of candy lol!!

u have to spray basecoat first and flakes with a few layers of clear over it so u can send it flat without cutting the flakes too much and then u start spray candy over it till u got the look u want then a few final coats of clear wetsand and buff and u are ready

i dont think nail flakes or home depot flakes are the same as the expensive flakes!! because the most expensive flakes etc. are UV resistend and dont fade out from the sun that fast


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

it looks like u put the flakes on top of the candy on that switch box, put the flakes undernieth the candy and it will keep your depth looking good, the flakes on top of candy is throwing off your depth


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$+Mar 26 2011, 01:51 AM~20180793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. For example i have to spray 2-3 coats of some basecoat which i want, on this spray eg. 3 coats clear (normal top clear?) with gold & green mini flakes (not for nails :biggrin: ), then cut it after last layer?, next spray 6-8 (or how many i want) layers of candy and at the end spray 2-3 layers of clear. Yes?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah thats right!!normal clear between and then the rest!

but why u wanna use gold and green mini flakes? 

because they will look green under all that candy


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

What do you suggest? I wanted to see the nice green and gold flakes


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

silver flakes under candy and a few gold flakes over it? dont know

i dont like the look of flakes over candy that much for me it hat do be under the candy


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes maybe you have right...
I wanna put classic lowrider pinstripe's and gold leafs on it so many gold flakes will looks... gipsy 
Have You sam photos of candy with flakes between base and candy?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Im just assuming you want to do this as cheap as possible since you guys dont make that much money in eastern europe?

Try to get your hands on Kristal Clearcoat, they sell it in your country too. Its very cheap at like 17.50 a litre but looks like shit, which is ok cause youre only using it to build layers:

Melle Sp. z o.o.
Stary Staw 9
63-400 Ostrów Wlkp.
POLAND
Tel: +48 62 735 16 00
Fax: +48 62 737 88 28
E-mail: [email protected]


You can create your own cheap candy by ordering the candy concentrates instead of the real pre-mixed candy at www.Pedzoldts.de in Germany. Its 62 euros per 250cc. You can mix around 200cc through 1 litre of clear, with hardener youll have like 1.8 litres of candy under 100 euros. If you want to shoot the real candy with the KU-100 or KU-150 hardener youre looking at close to 200 euros for 1.8 litres.

If you want to go with Green id make it dark. Whats realy nice if you shoot a standard jetblack basecoat from any kind of brand aslong as its cheap, then shoot a bunch of silver flake. Best is to take a 1.3 gun, adjust the sprayfan into a beam and shoot the flake, mixed in the UHS Kristal Clearcoat without reducer form a meter distance in a circulair motion. Make sure you dont get wet coats it needs to be shot dry and tacky. If youre done cover it with like 4 thick layers of UHS Kristal Clearcoat without reducer and let it dry. Then sand it down without hitting the flake, shoot the clear with the candy concentrate mix like 5 layers and cover it up again with like 4 thick layers of clear clearcoat. 

Sand it down again, you can either pinstripe, leaf, whatever of finish it off with an expensive smooth clearcoat from like Dupont, RM, Glasurit.


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joost....+Mar 26 2011, 04:20 PM~20184904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure but... i think that HOK is not only name and big prices. The quality and appearance unless it? And since the HOK paint can leave me 500-800 euros more expensive, however I would prefer to combine HOK than anything.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

I did alot of tests with real candy vs my own mixed candy concentrates in the UHS Kristal Clear and there is no real difference, i offer it to the customers that dont want to spend an extra 1000


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

if u need the hok concentrate lmk i can get it for u at work


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 26 2011, 12:33 PM~20186139
> *I did alot of tests with real candy vs my own mixed candy concentrates in the UHS Kristal Clear and there is no real difference, i offer it to the customers that dont want to spend an extra 1000
> *



true x2 with joost  i work at the biggest custom paint center in europe and we allways mix it our self too! there is absolutly no need for pre mixed candy

and for the 1000 $ u can save with mixing it yourself u can buy some chrome undercarriage for ur caddy


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

btw. joost tell me more about the crystal clear!! does it work good or does it shrink alot after a few month?

because im at the progress to make the cutlass ready for paint and i will need alot of clear too!


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

That we still see.
At the moment there is a chance that I'll have a really cool HOK prices.
Do you have examples of how the paint flakes between the base and candy (silver flakes, gold flakes), etc. So I can compare myself.
And can someone tell me +/- as far as paint goes on one layer at fullsize?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

thats some organic green over silver base and flakes


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice. But as for me, is too little warm.
Maybe I should try it as a base to use a dark gold metallic paint.
Flakes are silver?


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2011, 07:28 AM~20177059
> *Base 1:1  3qts paint 3 qts reducer< have to buy a gallon
> Makes 1.5 gallons sprayable
> 
> ...


HOK bases are 2:1 and are very fukn transparent, 
you can spray over dark gray sealer and get a gallon of base,


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Mar 26 2011, 08:46 PM~20186217
> *That we still see.
> At the moment there is a chance that I'll have a really cool HOK prices.
> Do you have examples of how the paint flakes between the base and candy (silver flakes, gold flakes), etc. So I can compare myself.
> ...



Theres no such thing as cool HoK prices, shits expensive no matter how you look at it. Youre asking alot of rookie-questions which is fine but that means you realy need to start shooting testpanels. Shoot green candy over silver, darkgrey and black, see how it turns out, then take the color you want do it again now with flakes in between, etc.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 26 2011, 08:40 PM~20186188
> *btw. joost tell me more about the crystal clear!! does it work good or does it shrink alot after a few month?
> 
> because im at the progress to make the cutlass ready for paint and i will need alot of clear too!
> *


Its the best you can use cause it dries real quick and is tough, perfect to mix concentrates or flakes in and its cheap. Dont ever use it to finish a car in though youll regret it cause it tends to have ALOT of orangepeel:

Kristal Coatings Germany
Lindenbach 7
56130 Bad Ems
GERMANY
Telephone: +49 (0)2603-5099822
Fax: +49 (0)2603-5099806
Anatoli Schein
Witali Möllmann
Vertrieb: Werner Linkenbach
Mobil: +49 (0)1522-8777528
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

thanks for that info bro! i appericate that tip alot because u know what i plan and u know what it will cost when i use high price paint for building layers lol!!

any news about the sal mazano week , concrete date?

because i want to come over or stay there a bit if it its the week after supershow

THATS THE CLEAR U TALK ABOUT?

http://www.automechanika.com/frankfurt/de/...aintenance.html


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Mar 26 2011, 05:19 PM~20187854
> *Nice. But as for me, is too little warm.
> Maybe I should try it as a base to use a dark gold metallic paint.
> Flakes are silver?
> *


 yeah the flakes on the gastank are silver


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$+Mar 27 2011, 12:16 PM~20190948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Right.
Ok on silver i have









On gold i have









i have to try on dark grey. But at the moment candy on gold is looking perfect for me. Pretty green, really warm paint.

Thanks homies.

I will buy a bit of HOK candy and i will try to get this paint which is in my vision.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 27 2011, 12:16 PM~20190948
> *yeah the flakes on the gastank are silver
> *


No thats timeclear, something completely different. What you want is the 9310 series clearcoat with 8311 fast harderner.


----------



## 78jubilee (Jul 21, 2009)

00.8 green flake under kandy but forget the gold flake. mist a very-very light cout of gold pearl over kandy then top cout. try it on a small tool box so u can see the FX on body lines


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmmm. Have you pics of paint like this? :thumbsup: 
What's the deference between silver flakes and green flakes in this paint?


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Hahe You some pisc of HOK Green Kandy KBC ?

This is my set. Only two weeks to bodywork


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

not sure if you bought your paint yet but you should look into the shimrin2 line cause they have the new (kbc) kandy base coat it shoots stright foward base /clear you dont have to worry about the kandy amount or buying a carrier so youll save some cash


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, i bought a full set of paints (I am a distributor of House Of Kolour in Poland, so I have everything in abundance)
I want to put on my Caddy Bc25 + KBC09 + UFC35 + some goldleafs etc. ... Or maybe you have a proposal to make a difference? Add something?
So have You some pics of KBC09 over black on some ride ?
Thanks


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

After the painting went to write how much paint to paint my '83 Caddy Seda nDeVille
1 qt Debeer gray metallic
4qt House Of Kolor BC03
5qt House Of Kolor KBC09
6qt House Of KOlor UFC35
8qt HOK RU311 
3qt HOK KU150





*


*


----------

